# The Odin gets a 2 thumbs up from Todd



## Paulie (18/10/14)

I just watched this and i have to say todd review is spot on!

This is why i am promoting this atty!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Glad you like your original Odin!  I just couldn't live with the overhang... OCD issue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I just watched this and i have to say todd review is spot on!
> 
> This is why i am promoting this atty!!



Hi Paul.
Can the air holes be set for a very tight draw (mouth to lung)?
Where do I buy a Bf version Odin?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Lee said:


> Where do I buy a Bf version Odin?



$69 plus shipping. http://lokilab.com/products/odin-rda-bottom-feeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Lee said:


> Hi Paul.
> Can the air holes be set for a very tight draw (mouth to lung)?
> Where do I buy a Bf version Odin?



Yes the top cap is a afs so it can be adjusted top wide open or smaller air options or single coil! Im running mine wide open dual coil all day and the flavour is the best ive ever had!


----------



## Lee (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> $69 plus shipping. http://lokilab.com/products/odin-rda-bottom-feeder


Thank you the internet shopping Man @Rob Fisher ...... you skills are unmatched!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yes the top cap is a afs so it can be adjusted top wide open or smaller air options or single coil! Im running mine wide open dual coil all day and the flavour is the best ive ever had!


So you take lung hits?


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

@Rob Fisher could probably sell of his favorite websites folder and actually make money lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> @Rob Fisher could probably sell of his favorite websites folder and actually make money lol



Oooooo I like that idea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Lee said:


> So you take lung hits?



I was always a mouth to lung before the Odin came and i always battled to do lung hits but for some reason on the Odin the vapor is not to hot and i can do lung hits so i am a lung hitter now.

I do do some mouth to lung hits now and then


----------



## Lee (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I was always a mouth to lung before the Odin came and i always battled to do lung hits but for some reason on the Odin the vapor is not to hot and i can do lung hits so i am a lung hitter now.
> 
> I do do some mouth to lung hits now and then


My lung hits close my chest (cough cough)! I've tried lower nic, It still kicks my ass! 
I'll see if I can get a hold of one, cause when I hear that it's a flavour atty....... I'm all for it!

Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you like your original Odin!  I just couldn't live with the overhang... OCD issue.


 @Rob Fisher is the base on the grand and mini the same. basically will they both have the same overhang?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Rob Fisher is the base on the grand and mini the same. basically will they both have the same overhang?



Yebo...


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

Lee said:


> My lung hits close my chest (cough cough)! I've tried lower nic, It still kicks my ass!
> I'll see if I can get a hold of one, cause when I hear that it's a flavour atty....... I'm all for it!
> 
> Thanks


Not so fast......VapeClub (@JakesSA) is getting some quality clones in, which he is going to bf for us. Will give us the opportunity to first try them before deciding on the original, if necessary at all. Within about a week.
Wonder if the clones will also have Peek insulators?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo...


what a pity. i quite like the odin design but i wouldn't be able to live with the overhang

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Andre said:


> Not so fast......VapeClub (@JakesSA) is getting some quality clones in, which he is going to bf for us. Will give us the opportunity to first try them before deciding on the original, if necessary at all. Within about a week.
> Wonder if the clones will also have Peek insulators?



@Andre i know for a fact that you are going to love this atty since i know you are 100% a dual coil flavour king!


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

@paulph201 please post a pic zooming in on the overhand on your lp reo


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> @Andre i know for a fact that you are going to love this atty since i know you are 100% a dual coil flavour king!


The Odin has really become a hit in the ECF Reo forum. What I like from what I can make out, is that it will not leak like the Magma, Plume Veil and the like. Design wise it looks very much like the Magma, but without the awkward placement of the air channels. Do not like the overhang, but if it performs beautifully I can live with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I just watched this and i have to say todd review is spot on!
> 
> This is why i am promoting this atty!!




Now this is one oke I can at least watch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

I had a couple of toots on @paulph201's Odin a while back, and I must admit that on wide open air holes, doing lung hits was an eye opener to me. It was the 1'st time I did a lung hit where I could actually taste flavor as well, and not just a bland throat bump which I'm used to with lung hits on other RDA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

johan said:


> I had a couple of toots on @paulph201's Odin a while back, and I must admit that on wide open air holes, doing lung hits was an eye opener to me. It was the 1'st time I did a lung hit where I could actually taste flavor as well, and not just a bland throat bump which I'm used to with lung hits on other RDA's.



@johan that is the main reason i don't do lung hits all that often, i like the flavorful vape and i found it lacking in lung hits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @johan that is the main reason i don't do lung hits all that often, i like the flavorful vape and i found it lacking in lung hits



I hear you, that is also not my preferred type of vaping style, but ocationally I need a quick nic fix, like after a long flight or meeting etc., and lung hits are the most effective for that specific purpose.


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Andre said:


> The Odin has really become a hit in the ECF Reo forum. What I like from what I can make out, is that it will not leak like the Magma, Plume Veil and the like. Design wise it looks very much like the Magma, but without the awkward placement of the air channels. Do not like the overhang, but if it performs beautifully I can live with it.



Andre i agree 100% with what you have said and after 20min of vaping on it you forget quickly about the overhang!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

johan said:


> I hear you, that is also not my preferred type of vaping style, but ocationally I need a quick nic fix, like after a long flight or meeting etc., and lung hits are the most effective for that specific purpose.



Yeah it does serve a purpose for sure 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/10/14)

this is the atty of choice for me to go on my BF sx350 mod when its done.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Here a pic of the overhang and i actually think its not to bad. sorry its so late.








Marzuq said:


> @paulph201 please post a pic zooming in on the overhand on your lp reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Here a pic of the overhang and i actually think its not to bad. sorry its so late.


Thanks. That overhang is a bit much tho. But that chamber sticks with me. I really do like the design. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

In the photo the overhang looks far worse than when you have it in your hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (19/10/14)

Here some more pics to see

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

The last pic is a stunning photo @paulph201!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (19/10/14)

johan said:


> The last pic is a stunning photo @paulph201!



Yes i got plenty lol the ecf full of em

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (19/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yes i got plenty lol the ecf full of em



Oh! honesty how funny you are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (19/10/14)

johan said:


> Oh! honesty how funny you are


funny? im thinking special "gifted" hahaha is more an operative word since thats the one going around with my family lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (20/10/14)

After seeing the pics, watching todd, and hearing @paulph201, i feel like i need an odin in my life. As well as that nice phat drip trip seen on those 3 reos in the picture.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> funny? im thinking special "gifted" hahaha is more an operative word since thats the one going around with my family lol


personally i would prefer not to be known as 'special'


----------



## Andre (20/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> personally i would prefer not to be known as 'special'


But you are!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/10/14)

Andre said:


> But you are!!


NNNooooooooooooooooo
more of an acquired taste LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

